# A step into the blue



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2016)

Well I am moving over finally. Going LGA 2011 since I got a free board at work, after straightening 3 pins it appears to be fully functional with a 5930K I was testing out. All 4 memory channels worked and appeared to clock up like it should. 

I went with a Corsair Air 240, because they were in stock and fit everything I wanted in the build. As of right now I plan to move to a single Fury Nano and 5820K. 

Current specs

CPU:TBD
Motherboard: Gigabyte X99M gaming 5
Ram: EVGA 4x4GB 2800
VGA:TBD
SSD: 5X 120gb OCZ trion 100 raid0, 1x 256gb OCZ vector
Cooler: H100i with corsair SP's in push/pull
PSU: Antec TPQ-1000


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2016)

Well it's up and running. Still need to get a new video card in it, but I like it so far.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2016)

Playing with the memory a bit. It seems to be clocking reasonably well.

edit: 1.355v I am curious how far it will go.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

I think it is about maxed out on 1.35v. What is max on these haswell-e chips anyway?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2016)

Not being familiar with Haswell-E, is that bus speed right or a faulty reading?


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 5, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Not being familiar with Haswell-E, is that bus speed right or a faulty reading?



I know on X79 you can adjust the BLK clock from 100 to 125 which comes up as the bus clock rate.  That's a nice setup and welcome to the blue side.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2016)

kenkickr said:


> I know on X79 you can adjust the BLK clock from 100 to 125 which comes up as the bus clock rate.



Actually, I have settings to go as high as 250 MHz with my ASUS R4BE


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Not being familiar with Haswell-E, is that bus speed right or a faulty reading?



It is correct. You can play with the qpi on x99. With this multi I can't get it any higher with this voltage at least. Don't want to toast this chip right away.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 5, 2016)

Good stuff! I'm enjoying my 5820k. Now, you have given me the itch to push it more.. lol I just set my multiplier to x45, set my voltage and ram.. and I was done.. lol haven't touched it since. but it's my work pc.. Mostly coding, compiling, and compressing.. and a lot of monitoring.. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It is correct. You can play with the qpi on x99. With this multi I can't get it any higher with this voltage at least. Don't want to toast this chip right away.


Thanks, I too can change BClock settings, obviously my CPU is different so will behave differently  but I have found with mine achieving an extra 100mhz stable thru BClock requires more volts than using the multi alone which is why I asked.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, I too can change BClock settings, obviously my CPU is different so will behave differently  but I have found with mine achieving an extra 100mhz stable thru BClock requires more volts than using the multi alone which is why I asked.



This was to push the ram up higher, my lazy ass just chose the XMP profile, auto sets that bus clock. From the little reading I have done this speed for this clock speed is completely average. I can get it to boot into windows at 4.7x, but it isn't stable needs more volts I just don't know what is acceptable with these things.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

It appears to be 1.375 is max so I have a bit more to go. Temps are low right now (60C load fans on "silent mode")

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.p...bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It appears to be 1.375 is max so I have a bit more to go. Temps are low right now (60C load fans on "silent mode")
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.p...bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4


I have mine at 1.349 @4.5


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I have mine at 1.349 @4.5



The 4.58ghz on mine is 1.355v it could probably be dropped down however that was just me winging it off of a couple random forum posts.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The 4.58ghz on mine is 1.355v it could probably be dropped down however that was just me winging it off of a couple random forum posts.


That's not bad. I've been really impressed with this chip and for the price you can't beat it in it's price range. I don't see how anyone would pick a 6700k over this 5820k chip.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> That's not bad. I've been really impressed with this chip and for the price you can't beat it in it's price range. I don't see how anyone would pick a 6700k over this 5820k chip.



Ignorance is how people pick them. People always seem to think it is much more expensive to go to X99. I mean mine was assisted with a free board, but even without that they aren't really more expensive.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 5, 2016)

And some think you have to use 4 sticks of ram to make it function.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2016)

4 sticks of ram is not really anyore expensive than 2 if you are comparing 16gb kits


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2016)

This is with chrome running in the background kicked it up to 1.375v


----------



## hat (Feb 6, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Ignorance is how people pick them. People always seem to think it is much more expensive to go to X99. I mean mine was assisted with a free board, but even without that they aren't really more expensive.


Each platform has ups and downs. Personally I would pick x99 because I would use the cores, and quad channel RAM might help, I guess... that said, a Skylake i3 would be better for everyone else in the house.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2016)

hat said:


> Each platform has ups and downs. Personally I would pick x99 because I would use the cores, and quad channel RAM might help, I guess... that said, a Skylake i3 would be better for everyone else in the house.



An AM1 APU can handle most normal user loads...


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2016)

Any luck tweaking that ram?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2016)

Haven't had much time to play with it. Will kick the bootstrap off when I get home tonight and try it out. I can't see why it wouldn't do well.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2016)

@sneekypeet this board doesn't like clocking up without pushing the bus up. I can't get 4.6/3000 stable all multi. I'll just leave it at 4.6/3100 that works fine for literally every thing I do.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> @sneekypeet this board doesn't like clocking up without pushing the bus up. I can't get 4.6/3000 stable all multi. I'll just leave it at 4.6/3100 that works fine for literally every thing I do.


No timing love?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> No timing love?



I tried looser timings to push it up with no avail, didn't try tightening it up any at 3100. Wanted to actually get some gaming going on it. Will give CL14 a go in the morning, hopefully that goes ok.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2016)

Well I finally got some of this finished up. The 5x120GB OCZ Trions are finally in raid 0, the Vector got moved to the other controlled and added the second 7950 installed and crossfire.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2016)

I am starting to hate how tightly my two cards are spaced. 3600RPM is fucking loud for that top card which is easily getting into the mid 80's


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2016)

As is usual for me I cannot leave anything alone and have decided the H100i is not enough and I want to go to a custom loop.

Parts I have
Swifty MCR220
Swifty MCR220-stack
Laing D4, Laing D5 vario
Black tubing
PWM 255CFM nidec beta V's

Parts I want
Swifty apogee XL or EKWB EK-Supremacy EVO (suggestions?)
Pump top res

The current plan is to run the two rads stacked in the intake using the nidecs inbetween. They have more than enough static pressure to handle these rads. My question however is these are 50w PWM fans, is there a way to use the PWM control on the mainboard and direct power with the fans? If I am not mistaken you can, but in what way do they need to be wired.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> As is usual for me I cannot leave anything alone and have decided the H100i is not enough and I want to go to a custom loop.
> 
> Parts I have
> Swifty MCR220
> ...



Please elaborate on the fan power requirements. You want pwm controls , but want power from another source than the motherboard fan header? Did I understand that right?

So you are looking for these?
http://www.phanteks.com/PH-PWHUB.html
https://www.nzxt.com/products/GRID-Plus-v2
http://www.swiftech.com/8-WayPWMsplitter.aspx


----------



## cdawall (Mar 16, 2016)

I want the motherboard to control it, but to power using an outside source. The fans are too high wattage to use the motherboard or any traditional fan controller.


----------



## xvi (Mar 16, 2016)

I've heard that passive PWM splitters seem to lose control once you hook up more than 3-4-ish, I think. Something about the PWM signal not working very well when split up more than a couple ways. The more you add, the more you lose the ability to slow the fans down. Been a while since I've heard anything about it and I can't find a good source on testing, but it's a rumor I've heard. Perhaps someone could confirm/deny?

The GRID Plus is a decent option, if you don't mind an extra icon in your system tray. It won't handle fans that are really high amperage, but it does alright.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2016)

I saw some for fans my style, but they hand made them lol. Maybe i should actually read the how to on it.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2016)

Repainted these in a hammered black, but it turns out only one will fit if I want to use the thicker fans. 






EK res/PWM pump combo fits in there nicely, but you loose the 2.5" bays.






My size predicament I cannot fit the pair of rads in here by a couple MM if that. The power cable is actually the issue as well as my current GPU's being a hair to long.. I may try moving it under the board and just throw in a temp GPU waiting for the new NV/AMD stuff to hit.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2016)

Some temp cards that don't fit inside the sidepanel...Those are DD blocks though. mmmm nostalgia


----------



## basco (Mar 30, 2016)

how come you have dust already on the inside swiftech radiator?
and the what fans are these grey ones?? 38mm thick??


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2016)

The mcr220 stack is 3 years old the qp is an original so probably 8+ years old.

The 80x25mm fans on the back are noctua redux 1800rpm pmw fans


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2016)

Ordered some PWM fans to replace the ultra kaze's that I have mocked up.






Also grabbed one of these, just in case to mount off of the back.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7..._GTX_Xtreme_M184_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30

Hopefully that will be enough for the eventual polaris/pascal GPU or 2 under water plus the CPU.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2016)

Well these showed up today.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2016)

Everything is up and running now, no leaks CPU is just kicked down to stock, but max I am seeing is 45C load temps. The Delta fans do work on the onboard fan headers, but I had to swap two pins to get them working for some strange reason they were wired GND, PWM, SNS, PWR instead of GND, PWR, SNS, PWM.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2016)

Lovely.

Which GPU is that?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Which GPU is that?



VisionTek R9 290 refurb, was $190 with a 3 year warranty so I can't complain about the performance pretty much ever.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2016)

Them hoses look gigantic in that small case LOL.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Them hoses look gigantic in that small case LOL.



I know that's why I went with the thick stuff haha.


Oh an just in case anyone is curious a 5820K can be passively cooled even under load for 45mins+ with this setup.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

So a couple of things since I last left off in here. I ordered one of these and hopefully it works. Sometimes they are fine on the GB boards other times they boot loop, worst case I guess I could buy the Asrock match as it is known to work with these.






I updated to the F22 bios which was a massive change in the layout, for the better. Probably the best BIOS update I have seen GB do to date. The ram is more stable in this BIOS so I bumped the timings down just a hair under the XMP profile and when I get a chance I will see what these sticks can really do.

Temps with the custom fan profile are reasonable at this clock speed. When it is bumped to 4.7 the added voltage tanks the temps by almost 10C.






It does appear GB finally fixed the warm boot memory issues. This setting which was unstable before is working like it should.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

Oddball upgrade for this thread and it greatly overpowers my video card, but I snagged a Dell UP2414Q... Holy smokes is it prettier than my junk 1080P was.


----------



## xvi (Sep 13, 2016)

cdawall said:


> UP2414Q


23" 4k? I bet it does. You must have better eyes than I do.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2016)

xvi said:


> 23" 4k? I bet it does. You must have better eyes than I do.



23.8" IPS 4K, I have the text scaled a smidgen for normal desktop stuff (looks like a 1440P 23.8" would), but games look gorgeous better than my ROG swift 27" 1440P 144HZ at work. Well quality wise, it still doesn't quite touch the smoothness.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 26, 2016)

After a couple hours of Fallout 4. Added 3 120mm slim medium speed scythes (2 bottom intakes, 1 top exhaust) which helped case temps some, but the GPU still gets dumb warm even with the bottom radiator 120mm fan running at 2900RPM (most power this board can provide)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2016)

Some photo updates of the new fans and ugly cabling on the back side. Case temps dropped a good bit.











Finger removers?











One thing I must say for this case, dust build up is almost non-existent I am very impressed with that. The machine next to it is absolutely horrible for dust on the inside (monthly cleanings).

This will also be getting a new video card here soon, weigh in your opinion...

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/yet-another-480-vs-1060-thread.226786/


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks great. I was thinking of getting the larger version of that case, the air 740.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> Looks great. I was thinking of getting the larger version of that case, the air 740.



It has a very unique front panel, don't quite know how I feel about it.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 15, 2016)

> It has a very unique front panel, don't quite know how I feel about it.


I do. It's ugly as sin. To me the AIR 540 is the best looking one from these types of cases.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> I do. It's ugly as sin. To me the AIR 540 is the best looking one from these types of cases.



I like the 540, but it is too big I have a giant lian li I am done with huge PC's

In other news I did a thing since my 290 went all sad panda.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Some photo updates of the new fans and ugly cabling on the back side. Case temps dropped a good bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got to love cases that except 38mm fans.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Got to love cases that accept 38mm fans.



I should have done the 54w ones I have since the board is limiting them anyway I think they would have had more SP, but these are dead silent with the current setup. It definitely smokes my 290 while making no noise.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 16, 2016)

I see the temps are better with this card than with the 290.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> I see the temps are better with this card than with the 290.



I have the fan control tweaked it's maxing around 71c and makes next to zero noise. I could get temps lower, but it starts to lower clock speeds.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2016)

I should get another card


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2016)

Did a couple of things today, swapped to 32GB of ram because I had it, 2 of the sticks can't clock to save their lives, will eventually get a matched set of 3200.






Then I visited my brother and acquired his XFX 480 for some testing. Couldn't get them to clock together (I think I need to swap my TPQ-1000 out she seems tired)


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2016)

So I did a thing, the TPQ-1000 was on it's way out so it has been replaced with a Seasonic SnowSilent 750W. I finally went to a white fluid (EK) and added a second MCR220, this is allowing me to lower temps and fan speeds.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2016)

cdawall said:


>



System looks pretty awesome, and I like the double rad, interesting setup. I can appreciate the extra rad space allowing slower fans and less noise!

Definitely looks better than before.


cdawall said:


>


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> System looks pretty awesome, and I like the double rad, interesting setup. I can appreciate the extra rad space allowing slower fans and less noise!
> 
> Definitely looks better than before.



I still think I could have done better, but it was a somewhat rushed job.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2016)

The only thing that seems iffy are the zip-ties. Black would contrast the fluid tubes better, but you really need to use thicker/stronger ties. A little cable management wouldn't go amiss.

What fluid do you use?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2016)

lexluthermiester said:


> The only thing that seems iffy are the zip-ties. Black would contrast the fluid tubes better, but you really need to use thicker/stronger ties. A little cable management wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> What fluid do you use?



The red was all I had laying around I am planning to go grab some black ones when I am at work next I will also probably grab another rotary fitting/barb to replace the one that you see zip tied, I ended up one short. When I grab the tie straps I promise the cable management will be fixed it is driving me nuts right now. 

Fluid is EK EKoolant with distilled water.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The red was all I had laying around I am planning to go grab some black ones when I am at work next I will also probably grab another rotary fitting/barb to replace the one that you see zip tied, I ended up one short. When I grab the tie straps I promise the cable management will be fixed it is driving me nuts right now.
> 
> Fluid is EK EKoolant with distilled water.


Fair enough. 

Have you considered using mineral oil? I've been using it for some time and really like it. Never goes rancid, never needs replacing and the one time I had a leak, nothing happened as it doesn't conduct, corrode or destroy electronic components. Had to get better tubes for it, but my pump, reservoir and radiators were all MO ready.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2016)

I have, but this was an I'm old school watercolors build. It was just plain distilled water and PT nuke until this past week. Lol


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2016)

Had to jerry rig some fans for the time being, but have xfire running a little bit happier I think.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 12, 2016)

You tried laying a fan(s) down on the top card pushing air at the card, or in your case as you have a backplate blowing air upwards ?.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2016)

This was just to see if it stopped crashing. The heatsinks are all heatpiped together and temps dropped a shit ton. I think what all do to completely fix this is remove the glass and swap it for metal mesh. Mount two 120's as intakes at the top and it should be happy again.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 12, 2016)

Intakes on the top a clear Win Win.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2016)

It looks like PCP912 already did this on overclockers






That with some quiet 120mm's blowing across the cards and board should keep it nice and cool in the case.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 12, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I should get another card


i was going to JOKINGLY  say Yeah!  ....then i scrolled down to see you actually did.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2016)

So I am going to order a second window panel and mesh both sides. This should let me drop temps and possibly add a radiator to the other side of the case. 






(pic stolen from Xfinity on overclockers)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 25, 2016)

Got my chip in from retail edge. Booted with my daily 5820K clocks no issues.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2016)

So much voltage lol







So I tried a smidgen more voltage






That was good enough for 4th place (2nd highest on water), don't think I can get it to the fastest on water this thing is kicking my ass.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I have about reached my breaking point. Gigashit board is done. It has now gone full ghost mode (randomly turns on while off) on top of not being able to handle cards in xfire stable.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2017)

Finally got my rug updated to a good 4x8gb kit.






Now I just need to do some timing love on them.






And holy weirdness to get all 4 dimms recognized. Had to boot with two in, add a third turn off XMP, reboot, install the 4th dimm, enable XMP and finally it saw all 4 sticks at 3200. Without doing that it just saw whatever the first two dimms installed in the BIOS and windows.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Really weird, must be spd


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2017)

I assume it is the silly XMP profiles acting up. I have weird issues in the past with X99 boards and recognizing ram.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I assume it is the silly XMP profiles acting up. I have weird issues in the past with X99 boards and recognizing ram.



Probably spd and xmp on certain boards, atleast you have them working.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2017)

Agreed, they seem to clock pretty well too already had them over 3400 at CL16.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Agreed, they seem to clock pretty well too already had them over 3400 at CL16.



Have you tried CL 15?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2017)

Haven't really played with them yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2017)

I found the funky stick reading was on a certain IC with X99. Those Hamill should be Samsung though. Have you run Typhoon burner to see what ITs are on that kit?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I found the funky stick reading was on a certain IC with X99. Those Hamill should be Samsung though. Have you run Typhoon burner to see what ITs are on that kit?



Would that help determine what mine are on my platform?  You got me curious now


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Would that help determine what mine are on my platform?  You got me curious now



As long as the manufacturer filled out the SPD file completely, it should show you what ICs are under the spreaders.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> As long as the manufacturer filled out the SPD file completely, it should show you what ICs are under the spreaders.



Thanks, from what you see in my signature that's the furthest my ram goes on a stock FSB of 200(multiplier oc for me). The cl cant go below cl10 at 2400 otherwise half my ram becomes useable at that point and drops into single channel.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I found the funky stick reading was on a certain IC with X99. Those Hamill should be Samsung though. Have you run Typhoon burner to see what ITs are on that kit?



I have not I Gskill says they are "the highest bin samsung IC's"


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I have not I Gskill says they are "the highest bin samsung IC's"



I assume they would be too. On that same note I never had funky drops of DIMM channels with Samsung based sticks running XMP.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I assume they would be too. On that same note I never had funky drops of DIMM channels with Samsung based sticks running XMP.



This board has been funky with XMP since I got it. It doesn't surprise me they didn't pick up and instantly work. Not a huge issue they are all working now which is what mattered to me lol. Especially since one of the kits was bad out of the box (open item).


----------

